# Need help on Air Rifles



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I am looking at air pistols and rifles for chipmunk and red squirrel elimination. I like the Crossman Vigilante from the satndpoint of multiple shot capacity and then the Hatsan Edge Vortex rifle. 
Anyone have any experience with these. The convenience of CO2 in the pistol is attractive.
I currently have a spring powered rifle but it is awfully lowd. The Hatsan is air cylinder powered so I figure it would be queiter. Your comments please.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> I am looking at air pistols and rifles for chipmunk and red squirrel elimination. I like the Crossman Vigilante from the satndpoint of multiple shot capacity and then the Hatsan Edge Vortex rifle.
> Anyone have any experience with these. The convenience of CO2 in the pistol is attractive.
> I currently have a spring powered rifle but it is awfully lowd. The Hatsan is air cylinder powered so I figure it would be queiter. Your comments please.


Hi Ron,
You may want to check out a Crosman 1077 rifle - its CO2 with a 12 pellet magazine. I gave one to my son for his ground squirrel problem. Don't think he used it yet...


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

A few years ago my first break barrel air rifle purchased for the exact same purpose as you are wanting one for was the Stoeger X20S in .22, it's advertised and IS more quiet than some of the others I've experienced. There may well be numerous other brands-models available now that will rival the x20s decibel level also. 
Things to consider with any break barrel airgun. With most lower priced spring guns,, if a scope comes with it,, an up-grade to a better quality air rifle approved scope and a good solid mount/rings is a benefit in your favor. Shoot the gun A LOT, it sometimes takes 100 or more shots to burn off the factory lube before the gun settles into decent shooting. Check ALL stock screws and barrel pivot screw for tightness periodically during break-in. Learn the artillery hold if shooting off-hand or use shooting sticks as a rest. Stay away from lead-free pellets.
Air rifles can be somewhat like .22 rimfires, clean the barrel well when new and (usually) not again 'til accuracy diminishes, could be after hundreds possibly thousands of pellets.

Hope this helps, I'm sure others will add their favorable experiences also.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree with what Tom said. I have Benjamin Titan gas piston break barrel and ended up replacing the scope and added a custom trigger for a total of about $125. Its a fine shooter now and handy for pests. A CO2 gun would probably leak down in storage and not be handy. Consider a Benjamin 397/392 multi-pump. Its still made in US I believe.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I always lube my RWS break barrel between usage and just shoot a felt cleaning pellet through it to clean before shooting. The RWS break barrel spring piston guns are not loud at all or at least mine are quiet. I have a model 48 and a model 34. The 34 is a little more quiet than the 48 but also a little less powerful. I had to put a muzzle on the 34 after I scoped it because of the front hood sight. It is really quiet now after the muzzle was installed. It is a tack driver but I only use RWS Meisterkugeln pellets that are .177 and 8.2gr. It doesn't like cheap pellets especially if the skirts are damaged. I have killed raccoons, ground hogs, and possums out to 30yds with head shots.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Co2 pistol or rifle would likely do all the extermination duties you need. I had the crossman 180 when I was a kid it did the job for all small game. Accurate for head shots at normal pest distances. The modern version I bought to replace it was the Archer Airguns version of my old favorite. QB78 www.archerairguns.com I had it tuned at the vendor to shoot at higher velocity and target test fired. I didn't need to master the artillary hold. I had previously bought two different springers and could not master the knack for accurate shooting. They shot thru 1/4 plywood easily but hitting the target was only occasional for me. After hundreds of shots I could not hit a squirrel sized head target every time at 30 ft. The Co2 rifle was accurate from the first shot and a .22 rimfire scope works so I saved a few bucks there.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I own the Crossman Vigilante and it is a tack driver as long as the .177 pellets that you use are consistent and fit snuggly inside of the holes.

that being said, why can I not find my own posts that I have posted in OGF? 

Here is the link to what I turned my Vigilante into 

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/homemade-salt-shells-for-bug-extermination.317389/

I also own the Benjamin (also a Crossman) NP2 in .22 caliber. When the stock scope actually held zero it was amazing! After around 500-700 rounds it will lose "zero" and become nothing better than a star gazer. I have yet to find a replacement. The gun is solid, the scope, not so much.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have a Benjamin titan .22 air rifle. The scope that it came with was junk. Upgraded to a air rifle scope that had a lit reticle for shooting ***** off the garbage cans. When replacing a scope on an air gun make sure that you purchase a scope designed for an air gun. Standard scopes are not designed to handle reverse recoil because they are built for the recoil to go toward the shooter. Where air gun recoil pushes away from the shooter. It's a good way to ruin a perfectly good scope. Now as far as noise on this rig it sounds close to a nail gun.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

For chipmunks take a 6" long piece of 2x4. Take a couple wood screws and fasten a rat trap onto the 2x4. Then bait it with peanut butter and bird seed.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Not the same gun. but close enough. I wouldn't spend over $150 for the NP2


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

My "pest control" is a cheap crosman fury np .22($89) w/upgraded scope and personal trigger job Plenty accurate and powerful.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

CCI CB longs 29grain, all you hear is the firing pin. Make sure you have at least 19/20 inch barrel to keep noise down. The 40 grain Quiet is toooo loud in town. Aim for ear for a through the brain shots on *****, groundhogs. One shot drop every time at about 15ft.


----------

